
Show HN: Generate piano songs and sheet music with Music Transformer - cmacole
https://www.deepsoundsai.com/
======
cmacole
I was having some fun playing around with Google's Music Transformer so I
built this site to make it more accessible and to generate sheet music so
people could play along or use it to spark creativity. The songs can be hit or
miss, but some turn out surprisingly well with noticeable long-term structure.
I'm curious to see how others use it and am open to any feedback on what
features to add next.

~~~
rmelhem
Really nice. I have a particular curiosity on this topic because I am studying
data science with machine learning and until the covid19 pandemics started, I
had a small business where I made music to free big chains/retail shops from
paying music copyrights. I wonder where all this AI/Machine Learning thing
will take music (and the business) to.

